# Welche Tarifoption wird bei der Telekom für ein iPhone benötigt!?



## KlaDi (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

normalerweise müsste es doch möglich sein, wenn ich mir z.B. ein iPhone im Applestore kaufe, dieses mit meinem normalen Telekomvertrag zu nutzen. Um nun aber die Internetoptionen, E-Mails abrufen, Surfen etc. sinnvoll benutzen zu können (keine minutenweise Abrechnung), müsste es doch möglich sein über eine Tarifoption ein Datenvolumen dazuzubuchen!?
Weiß jemand welche Tarifoptionen da in Frage kommen? Irgendwie gibt es welche, die die Nutzun eines iPhones z.B. explizit auschließen.

Gruß Klaus.


----------



## Fred_S (25. März 2011)

Hallo Klaus,
ich würde dir empfehlen, zu einem bestehenden Vertrag einen web'n'walk-Tarif dazu zu buchen. 
Welcher Tarif für deine Surfgewohnheiten am besten ist, solltst du direkt mal in einem Telekomgeschäft erfragen. Ansonsten findest du auf der T-Mobile-Internetseite weitere Informationen zu diesen Tarfifen.


----------

